
Uber boss says U.S. market unprofitable amid tough competition from Lyft - rgbrenner
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-usa/uber-boss-says-u-s-market-unprofitable-amid-tough-competition-from-lyft-idUSKBN1D9348
======
bradknowles
Weren’t they always unprofitable in the US?

I thought they were well known for burning through cash at a previously
unheard of speed, because they were going to own the entire market and then
they could charge whatever they wanted.

Is Lyft really that competitive? I sure hope so, but I don’t have any
illusions in that regard.

------
free_everybody
Honestly, I cannot understand this. It's almost funny to me. How did Uber blow
such a huge lead in the ride sharing industry? I remember getting an Uber
several years ago. The app was gorgeous. The service was prompt. I had not
even heard of Lyft yet.

